# Gantt / Point A



## Mad Mullet (Jul 19, 2016)

Just wondering what the major differences were if any. How is water clarity, average depth, jet skiers, etc. I'm interested in property in that area and would like some firsthand information if possible.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mad Mullet (Jul 19, 2016)

We were up at Point A yesterday and was wondering if the water level was normal or still high from all the rain?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I hear there are flatheads in Point A. The state says no, but locals have the photos to prove them wrong.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> I hear there are flatheads in Point A. The state says no, but locals have the photos to prove them wrong.


I've caught them in Point A and Gantt


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you don't mind crazy amount of Jetskis and boats running all around then you'll like Gantt. If that bothers you Point A is better for you. Gantt is more "sociable" and Point A has more of a river feel.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Plenty of crappie, bass, and channel cats in Gantt Lake. Don't know about Point A. Have fished Gantt several times and like the lake. Never fished Point A.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

They should have a "name that body of water" contest - Point A just sounds dumb


----------



## Mad Mullet (Jul 19, 2016)

Splittine said:


> If you don't mind crazy amount of Jetskis and boats running all around then you'll like Gantt. If that bothers you Point A is better for you. Gantt is more "sociable" and Point A has more of a river feel.


Definitely not much for the skis. How about depth and bottom structure, is it like a big bay?


----------



## Mad Mullet (Jul 19, 2016)

Try'n Hard said:


> They should have a "name that body of water" contest - Point A just sounds dumb


May be why it's easy for me to remember.....

Hey Tryin, have you explored much up the river or do you fish mostly in the lake itself?


----------



## Mad Mullet (Jul 19, 2016)

As for property, are there any areas that stick out around Gantt or Point A that you would steer clear of?
Thanks


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mad Mullet said:


> May be why it's easy for me to remember.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tryin, have you explored much up the river or do you fish mostly in the lake itself?




Where? Point A or millers ferry?


----------



## Mad Mullet (Jul 19, 2016)

Try'n Hard said:


> Where? Point A or millers ferry?


Point A or Gantt. 

We had a camp on Millers Ferry on Froggy Bottom.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mad Mullet said:


> Point A or Gantt.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a camp on Millers Ferry on Froggy Bottom.




I've never fished point a or Gant. 
I have a bad habit of commenting on every thread for really no reason.
I do have a camp above MF and I'm all over that place!


----------



## Mad Mullet (Jul 19, 2016)

Try'n Hard said:


> I've never fished point a or Gant.
> I have a bad habit of commenting on every thread for really no reason.
> I do have a camp above MF and I'm all over that place!


Understandable. I guess I was just Hop'n Hard you or someone else had some inside info. on those lakes.

On a side note we had a camp on Millers Ferry just passed the marina on Froggy Bottom (think that was the name). Are you in that area or further up?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mad Mullet said:


> Understandable. I guess I was just Hop'n Hard you or someone else had some inside info. on those lakes.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note we had a camp on Millers Ferry just passed the marina on Froggy Bottom (think that was the name). Are you in that area or further up?




Way up - above Chitto


----------

